
Generation loss: comparison of FLIF, WebP and JPEG [video] - pettou
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpne6IhI57Y
======
pettou
And comparison of FLIF, WebP, BPG and JPEG:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IheZzcYUV9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IheZzcYUV9w)

